# Just started at the gym



## Josh125 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Hi, I started at the gym last year in august and i went for 4 month's with my mate who went in the marines, After that i lost motivation and stopped going as i didn't have the confidence going by myself.*

*
*

*
I have now been going with one of my other mates for the past 2 months and we just started a new routine this week including:*

*
Monday: Chest*

*
Tuesday: Legs*

*
Wednesday: Back*

*
Thursday: shoulders*

*
Any other free day we do arms, so it works out as push/pull*

*
*

*
I'm 18, 6ft 5 & 11 stone (154 Pounds).*

*
I do smoke about £20-40 Worth of **weed** a week and i always get the munchie's so i eat sh*t loads & i still don't gain weight.*

*
*

*
I'm getting the tone but i want to put weight on because i'm quite tall and being skinny toned and tall isn't a good combonation.*

*
I do have a fa**s**t metabolism so whatever i eat i just don't seem to weight on.*

*
*

*
I was thinking about buying 'Russian Bear 5000' Which is 2500 Calories per shake, just to put the weight on.*

*
*

*
What food's/diet do you suggest i eat throughout the week to put weight on fast & once i get a good diet how do i keep the weight on?*

*
*


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

you need to do a full body routine 3 times a week....split routines are for advanced trainees and will not benefit you....concentrate on compound exercises and build your strength.....do this and you will grow.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

The thing about shakes that are a couple of thousand calories per shake, is that they are massive shakes, so like having several servings of a reg. shake in one. There's nothing special about the ingredients that make them more calories than other food/drink. You need to consume more calories how ever you get them, to gain weight. So start looking at what foods your eating, learn how many calories are in those food so you can gauge your average consumption, then get more in you. Some foods are more calorie dense, like fats, so they can be helpful. Use shakes if they mean you can consume more than you would otherwise. Some people find blending food helps get in the calories, etc. By all means, use a mass gainer shake if that helps you get in the kcal's too.


----------



## Josh125 (Oct 19, 2012)

justin case said:


> you need to do a full body routine 3 times a week....split routines are for advanced trainees and will not benefit you....concentrate on compound exercises and build your strength.....do this and you will grow.


i have been doing compound exercises;

Deadlifting

Benchpress

Squats

Pullups

I just can't seem to put the weight on, The building isn't too bad it's just what's the point of going to the gym trying to get big if i'm not eating the right diet.



Greenspin said:


> The thing about shakes that are a couple of thousand calories per shake, is that they are massive shakes, so like having several servings of a reg. shake in one. There's nothing special about the ingredients that make them more calories than other food/drink. You need to consume more calories how ever you get them, to gain weight. So start looking at what foods your eating, learn how many calories are in those food so you can gauge your average consumption, then get more in you. Some foods are more calorie dense, like fats, so they can be helpful. Use shakes if they mean you can consume more than you would otherwise. Some people find blending food helps get in the calories, etc. By all means, use a mass gainer shake if that helps you get in the kcal's too.


Ok thank's. This is what i don't do, I don't look at what calories are in foods i just eat & eat and hope for the best (which is obviously not the way to go) But i think working with a fast metabolism i will need to use shake's just to get the extra calories. Was thinking of getting a blender to start mixing all sorts of foods to try out what work's best. Thanks mates.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Post up your full diet, weights of food etc and macros, this probaly is your problem


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

you got a high metabolism, you wont gain nada no matter how much you eat, and why would you want to gain fat?...because thats all it will be....you need to build muscle

train your whole body 3x times a week, heavy to failure and you will build muscle, and muscle is twice as heavy as fat.


----------



## Josh125 (Oct 19, 2012)

justin case said:


> *you got a high metabolism, you wont gain nada no matter how much you eat, and why would you want to gain fat?...because thats all it will be....you need to build muscle*
> 
> *
> train your whole body 3x times a week, heavy to failure and you will build muscle, and muscle is twice as heavy as fat.*


*
*

*
So what routine would you advise? And is it good to feel alot of strain the next day? I would guess it is then you know you have had a good sesh?*

*
*

*
*



Galaxy said:


> *Post up your full diet, weights of food etc and macros, this probaly is your problem*


*
*

*
Sunday: Sunday dinner with Peas, carrots, coli flower, Varys between chicken beef & pork, Mainly chicken.*

*
Monday: Pasta/Spgahetti, 10 meatballs and bolganase sauce*

*
Tuesday: Sausage beans alot of mash potatoe*

*
Wednesday: Pasta/Spgahetti, 10 meatballs and bolganase sauce (Same as monday)*

*
Thursday: Same as sunday but always alot of chicken*

*
Friday: Anything i want to eat when im hungry*

*
Saturday: Homemade chips (carved potatoes) Fish & beans*

*
*

*
**I don't really take notice of the weight's of food tbh, i just eat the food, Which i should start taking notice more.*

*
*

*
Weights - don't laugh iv just started!* 

*
Bench Press: 10kg/11.25 each side*

*
Deadlift: 15kg each side*

*
Lat Pull down - 45kg*

*
Lat Pull down behind head: 35kg*

*
Flys: 30kg*

*
Bicep curls: 20kg*

*
Shrugs: 28kg*

*
Abs machine (sit on a sit and lean forward pushing weights 30kg - maybe a bit more)*

*
we do use the cables as well but the weight varies depending on what we do*

*
*

*
Not the best diet for body building, but this is why i'm here *


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

try this....

chest..bench press 3x8 to failure

shoulders..standing military press 3x8 to failure

back... bent over row to waist, under hand grip, or wide grip chin ups if you have a weak back...3x8 to failure

triceps....standing french press 3x8 to failure

biceps....strict curling 3x8 to failure

legs....full squat 3x10 to failure.

do this routine 3 times a week and you will grow muscles, i will stake my life on it....it has worked for every new trainee for the past 40+ years and it will work for you...

just give it a go for a couple of months and see how you will transform.

but remember you must strive to constantly increase your weights...as soon as you can perform all the reps, it's time to add a couple of kilos.


----------



## Josh125 (Oct 19, 2012)

justin case said:


> try this....
> 
> chest..bench press 3x8 to failure
> 
> ...


Thanks alot mate, Will start this on Monday, Sounds like a good routine. From what i have posted on what foods i eat, Would that be ok to carry on eating ass long as i do this routine? I will most probably be getting normal protein shakes (Mass gainer).


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

knock yourself out on the food front....the most important thing for a new trainee is to subject your body to forces that it cant cope with..it will then grow into a muscular body that can cope...you are actually at the most exciting time in training as your gains will be really rewarding week on week, if you put in sufficent effort.

if the 3 sets are too much at first, drop to 2 sets and do 3 sets after a few weeks.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

justin case said:


> knock yourself out on the food front....*the most important thing for a new trainee is to subject your body to forces that it cant cope with*..it will then grow into a muscular body that can cope...you are actually at the most exciting time in training as your gains will be really rewarding week on week, if you put in sufficent effort.
> 
> if the 3 sets are too much at first, drop to 2 sets and do 3 sets after a few weeks.


I've always been under the impression that diet is the most important thing, gym time is second to kitchen time.

If you dont have your diet down you wont get any results, no matter what you do in the gym.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> I've always been under the impression that diet is the most important thing, gym time is second to kitchen time.
> 
> If you dont have your diet down you wont get any results, no matter what you do in the gym.


yes when you are advanced or semi advanced...but when you first start off it's the training and the intensity of the training that makes your body grow muscular...as long as sufficent protein is being taken a person cannot fail to grow....every single person that joined the gym i used to use grew and grew well on the above routine.


----------



## Josh125 (Oct 19, 2012)

justin case said:


> knock yourself out on the food front....the most important thing for a new trainee is to subject your body to forces that it cant cope with..it will then grow into a muscular body that can cope...you are actually at the most exciting time in training as your gains will be really rewarding week on week, if you put in sufficent effort.
> 
> if the 3 sets are too much at first, drop to 2 sets and do 3 sets after a few weeks.


I'll handle 3 sets, And i see what you mean, When you first start, Your body builds quick, as say someone has been doing it 10 year's, they hit 'the wall' and then slowely progress at a very slow pace compared to a beginner


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

justin case said:


> you need to do a full body routine 3 times a week....split routines are for advanced trainees and will not benefit you....concentrate on compound exercises and build your strength.....do this and you will grow.


I dont buy that, a split routine using compound exercises can work well. You dont need to do full body.


----------

